# Finale 2014 sample rate: 44.1 ONLY



## sinkd (May 11, 2014)

Anyone else here having compatibility issues? We run house sync at 48k and Finale now changes the sample rate to 44.1 in core audio automatically which can really screw things up.

Flabbergasted.

DS


----------



## JohnG (May 11, 2014)

Can you change it after it launches, or are you saying it doesn't offer 48k? I'm still on v2010.


----------



## wcreed51 (May 12, 2014)

Finale only supports 44.1


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 12, 2014)

Encountered this myself trying to use Finale with a very expensive Hauptwerk organ library. Luckily the developer recoded the samples from 48 to 44.1 for me.

I'm hoping Finale's redeveloped core will allow them to move with the times and introduce 64bit support and likewise support for different sample rates. Having upgraded annually until 2011, I haven't done so since - and probably won't do so until we see some real enhancements.

Graham


----------



## bmon (May 22, 2014)

I've been back and forth with MakeMusic support about this and sent them several crash logs. Finale has always been 44.1 only as far as I know but the new Plogue audio engine in 2014 is really behaving badly if it encounters any audio device that is set to a different sample rate. Even if I set Finale to built-in output on my mac pro, it forgets/ignores that on the next launch, scans for other interfaces and throws an error message dialog, then usually crashes if I attempt to change the SR or quit Finale. 

MM support seems to think that I'm some sort of corner-case "advanced user" for wanting 48KHz support or an application that doesn't crash or try to assert control over everything when it encounters a SR other than 44.1. It might help if others could chime in with a support request explaining that 48KHz is in fact the standard for media production and that no, it really isn't far-fetched to run your notation software concurrent with your DAW on a computer with 12 cores and 32 GB of RAM. I think MakeMusic's focus is on education market and they don't seem to do any real testing of features in a professional environment.

Brian


----------

